# Proper pigeon handling?



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

I wonder if there is a proper way to hold and handle pigeons. Can any one describe how this is done. I have just been trying to hold them with their wings against their bodies so they don't flap around. They are such gentle creatures!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

The main thing is not to hold them too tightly, they do not have a diaphragm and could suffocate very quickly.

I hold mine with one hand under the body and one gently resting on top holding the wings in place.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

It is not so easy for me, because my hand is small, but my son (just came in here with "Sydney" my bandit)says, scoop your hand under the bird and run the feet thru your middle and ring finger, the end of your fingers will hold the wing down on one side and the palm of your hand holds the other wing down. Then your other hand is free. 

I can do this with a small bird, with a large bird you have to have a big hand.
it's safe they can't move around and hurt themselves. Treesa


----------



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Treesa,
Tell you son that I said thanks for the info. I will give it a try!!


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

If you've got large enough hands, you can do it. But whenever I try it, they come close to getting a leg worked loose, and generally squirm all over. But that's the methood most people use I think. Ithink maybe it's something you gotta practice and get good at, then they don't quirm, LOL! All the breeders I've seen who handle pigeons, have no problem with squirming. I'm so jealous!

(as you might tell, my pigeons aren't so gentle. . .my male can be downright mean!)

Suzanne


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Every pigeon is different in the way they want you to hold them.
I find that my Pearl is very stiff, she will only stand on my hand or shoulder so I can't really hold her in my hand like I hold other birds, and she is also very strong so she flaps to get away if I try holding her any other way.
Here is a pic of how I hold her: http://community.webshots.com/photo/61942738/62118543kiXpdD 

Dotty on the other hand has one foot so he likes being held like this, I use only one hand: http://community.webshots.com/photo/61942738/62119022iHFUkU http://community.webshots.com/photo/61942738/62119075BKQeDA 

As for holding ferals, I kind of put them in my right hand and put my left hand over them, I watched a fancier hold a pigeon once and they hold it in a strange way, it's a good way though when giving a shot/ vaccination.
The 2 legs are pulled back near the tail, then all 3(Tail and both feet) are held from the bottom with one hand.. then the crop is supported in the palm of the other hand.

Mary


----------



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

Those are great pics! Thanks all for the great info. I think my pigoens are too big too sit in my hand like that. I have only had them for a few weeks because I rescued them from a stable nearby. I don't think they are used to being handled. One will let me hold her, but she stares at the coop door the whole time LOL.


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Mary, your Dotty is quite the handsome guy! For some reason I had thought he was the typical feral color. He's very pretty when he flies!

Suzanne


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm glad you enjoyed the pics, Yes Dotty is quite small, Pearl is huge compaired to him and even if she would sit like that I don't think it would work for her







I think the only reason Dotty will sit like that is because he can get a rest for the good leg.

As for his coloring, He is pied and has this white ring around his head, I have noticed a pigeon very similar to him around here whom I believe is his sister (Her name is Panda)

Mary


----------



## bigfeather (Aug 31, 2003)

hi, 
pigeons are gentle creatures & need gentle handling.they get disturbed if not properly handled.i hold my pigeons in a way that it is comfortable in my hands.
Hold the pigeon in your right hand,it's beak towards the left hand.rest it's wings such that it comes above the tail feather.put it's legs back like the way it is when flying and run your fore finger between the legs and the tail feather.put your thumb above the pigeon and the other fingers below it.the pigeon is comfortable when held this way.
Bharath


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

My two boys are anything but gentle! Here's a novel approach to holding a pigeon, sometimes I hold my birds upside down (on their back) in the palm of my hand. This doesn't hurt them or distress them, they just lay there. This is referred to as "animial hypnosis" and is also exhibited by sharks when 'ya flip 'em over (look it up). My pigeons are air sharks!


----------

